# Steak Handler



## Robert A.

I knocked this one out a couple of weeks ago. It is supposed to be black walnut but i have my oubts. LOL anyway i thought it turned out ok. Making the hooks is the best part!!


----------



## 3192

Wow! *Very nice detail work*. gb


----------



## Tortuga

Man...that is beautiful, Robert !!!

Ya got my 'potlickin' little brain just a whirring....LOL

REALLY NICE WORK !!!!!!


----------



## trodery

I like those details!


----------



## EndTuition

That my friend is some fine Texas craftsmenship!


----------



## RAYSOR

very nice, great detail


----------



## marshmadness

Man that thing is sweet.


----------



## Robert A.

Thanks for all the Compliments Guys!! One day I will take the time to make one for me to use?? LOL


----------



## Reel Bender

Well..................you can tell you are in touch with your femine side. Now, don't go getting your panties in a wad over a little constructive criticism. Now, for your next one's you might want to take a more manly approach.


----------



## Slip

?


----------



## Tortuga

Reel Bender said:


> Well..................you can tell you are in touch with your femine side. Now, don't go getting your panties in a wad over a little constructive criticism. Now, for your next one's you might want to take a more manly approach.


----------



## trodery

Reel Bender said:


> Well..................you can tell you are in touch with your femine side. Now, don't go getting your panties in a wad over a little constructive criticism. Now, for your next one's you might want to take a more manly approach.


:fish: :fish: :fish:

That statement makes about as much sense as tetes on a fish!


----------



## Robert A.

Reel Bender said:


> Well..................you can tell you are in touch with your femine side. Now, don't go getting your panties in a wad over a little constructive criticism. Now, for your next one's you might want to take a more manly approach.


Anyone know what ole fender bender is talkin about??


----------



## bill

Robert A. said:


> Anyone know what ole fender bender is talkin about??


No, it must have been a comment to a different post and somehow was made here...only thing I can think of...I think they look great


----------



## Reel Bender

Robert A. said:


> Anyone know what ole fender bender is talkin about??


Ha... well you must of already been slapped in da the head by a piece flying out the lathe.


----------



## Reel Bender

bill said:


> No, it must have been a comment to a different post and somehow was made here...only thing I can think of...I think they look great


No, my comment was about those meat hooks.


----------



## Reel Bender

Ok boys, settle down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You guys were taking it way to easy on the boy, giving him a big head!!! 

WElcome to the site Robert, I was going to tell you about it, but I see you found it on your own.


By the way...................ggod work on your projects. 

Mark


----------



## Robert A.

Reel Bender said:


> Ok boys, settle down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys were taking it way to easy on the boy, giving him a big head!!!
> 
> WElcome to the site Robert, I was going to tell you about it, but I see you found it on your own.
> 
> By the way...................ggod work on your projects.
> 
> Mark


You gave it away with the manly comment!! It only took me a little research and a few bank records to figure it out.. And thank you for the Saw i need to order some parts for it still...

Yes the guys on the woodturners forums here are great!!!


----------



## trodery

Reel Bender said:


> Ok boys, settle down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys were taking it way to easy on the boy, giving him a big head!!!
> 
> WElcome to the site Robert, I was going to tell you about it, but I see you found it on your own.
> 
> By the way...................ggod work on your projects.
> 
> Mark


LOL...I'm glad you were just joking, I thought I was gonna have to go into protection mode to protect a wood worker


----------



## Tortuga

Reel Bender said:


> Ok boys, settle down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys were taking it way to easy on the boy, giving him a big head!!!
> 
> WElcome to the site Robert, I was going to tell you about it, but I see you found it on your own.
> 
> By the way...................ggod work on your projects.
> 
> Mark


LOL, Bender...All us 'Mother Hens' down here in the 'basement' are a little too quick on the trigger sometimes when one of our 'chicks' is threatened..:biggrin:..and..ya gotta be SUPER careful about "Super Trod"..Ya sure don't wanna mess with him and his 'Killer' dog, Honya....LOL

Welcome to the "Basement Vortex"


----------



## trodery

Tortuga said:


> LOL, Bender...All us 'Mother Hens' down here in the 'basement' are a little too quick on the trigger sometimes when one of our 'chicks' is threatened..:biggrin:..and..ya gotta be SUPER careful about "Super Trod"..Ya sure don't wanna mess with him and his 'Killer' dog, Honya....LOL
> 
> Welcome to the "Basement Vortex"


LOL...YEAH! I'll sick my old dog on ya


----------



## EndTuition

Welcome to the basement FB!
Ol Robert hasn't been here long, but he is for sure one of "us" already.
So, now that you know about the basement, got anything for "Show and Tell"? We like pictures!


----------



## bill

trodery said:


> LOL...YEAH! I'll sick my old dog on ya


Is that a banana you have or are you just glad to be here LOL


----------



## trodery

LOL.....I'm pretty sure it's just a banana but let me meditate on it for a while


----------



## Surf Hunter

^^^^^^^

That is great, i am dying here....:rotfl:


----------



## Profish00

hahaha........ too funny


----------



## Bone Pile

Do you make and sell these? If so, do you have different sizes and make handles from different things(wood,derhorns etc.)?


----------



## Shakedown

*Billet aluminum*

There is a guy in Wild Peach making the same ones out of billet aluminum with some knurling. Look very sharp. He has made some with axis horn too. 
I've seen some mechanical pencils he makes also, pretty good with a lathe.

Looks like Robert A and him have the same ideas.


----------



## Robert A.

Shakedown said:


> There is a guy in Wild Peach making the same ones out of billet aluminum with some knurling. Look very sharp. He has made some with axis horn too.
> I've seen some mechanical pencils he makes also, pretty good with a lathe.
> 
> Looks like Robert A and him have the same ideas.


That guy does some awesome work with the Antlers!!!! And his machine working capabilties are outstanding.. Glad you final posted on here! I am sure I have met you?

Robert


----------



## Tortuga

Now if you REALLY wanna see the 'Attack Dog' in full blown action...check out this shot of her and her buddy....:biggrin:


----------



## Viking48

And I thought my dog was spoiled.


----------



## Tortuga

Bone Pile said:


> Do you make and sell these? If so, do you have different sizes and make handles from different things(wood,derhorns etc.)?


Not ignoring you, Bone...down here the 'train seems to run off the track' on some of the threads...:biggrin:

I'm sure RobertA, EndTuition, Flatfish,Viking or me or anybody else down here would be glad to do bizness with ya.. PM any of us with what you want..wood, antler, etc.. We could sure give it a shot...but personally Robert's flipper looks cool to me...:spineyes:


----------



## Robert A.

Bone, it was nice talking to ya yesterday. 

Thanks Tortuga, you make some pretty awesome stuff yourself!!

Trod, If there is a such thing as reincarnation I would like to come back as your Dog!!! LOL


----------



## EndTuition

Robert A. said:


> Bone, it was nice talking to ya yesterday.
> 
> Thanks Tortuga, you make some pretty awesome stuff yourself!!
> 
> Trod, If there is a such thing as reincarnation I would like to come back as your Dog!!! LOL


Be carefull what you ask for. That kind of fame can be tough to handle! 
Where are the pics of her being shouferred around in her own custom 4 wheeler ?


----------



## EndTuition

Hey, Robert A. Do you think that guy in Wild Peach is the same one you you told me about. You know, the guy that has been copy catting you for years. The one who even dated your sister just to get you to teach him how to make those pens ? 


LOL 
Shake, Robert has been telling me about 'That guy' and how good he is. You have a seriouly high rep to live up too. Welcome to the basement.


----------



## trodery

EndTuition said:


> Be carefull what you ask for. That kind of fame can be tough to handle!
> Where are the pics of her being shouferred around in her own custom 4 wheeler ?


LOL...you mean these?





































LOL...how about the video of her riding her new lawn mower? 



OK...I'll quit with the thread hi jack now


----------



## Tortuga

Hell..don't quit now, Trod.. Seems like every other thread down here ends up in a 'hi-jack' of one kind or another...:biggrin:

Personally...I think we have more FUN down here than anywhere else on 2cool..and it's a super site in it's own...

Can't recall a serious disagreement on nuthin' down here over the years (if'n you don't count me and Bobby snipin' at each other from time to time.. but we're 'elderly' and we can get away with most anything. :biggrin

Keep it comin', Lads and Lassies....this little 'corner of the basement' is a purdy nice place to waste time..and let yore blood pressure drop a few points at the same time..:rotfl


----------



## Robert A.

EndTuition said:


> Hey, Robert A. Do you think that guy in Wild Peach is the same one you you told me about. You know, the guy that has been copy catting you for years. The one who even dated your sister just to get you to teach him how to make those pens ?
> 
> LOL
> Shake, Robert has been telling me about 'That guy' and how good he is. You have a seriouly high rep to live up too. Welcome to the basement.


LMAO,
That would be my Brother-in-law!! He is no copy cat..LOL though I did borrow the keychain idea from him Sorry guys i am not perfect.... But i like mine better.. And he didnt mind me making them. He is supposed to send me some pics of his Antler steak turners to me so i can show yall what a craftsman he really is!! Hes also will sell a few i am sure if any one is intersted.

BTW Shake Down works with My Brother-in-law.


----------



## Robert A.

Trod,
You are cracking me up!! Dont stop because of the thread, this one has been fun! Actually look forward to logging on to see what is next!! LMAO

You guys are great!!


----------



## trodery

Robert A. said:


> Trod,
> You are cracking me up!! Dont stop because of the thread, this one has been fun! Actually look forward to logging on to see what is next!! LMAO
> 
> You guys are great!!


LOL...that old dog is a spoiled rotten BIOTCH! Every night at bedtime we have to play this stupid game...she crawls up on my side of the bed and I have to try to get her to move 

by the way...I really don't talk all the time like you hear me in this video, this is my "Dog Whisperer" voice :rotfl:



If I get out of my chair for a minute or two the dog gets in my seat and the fight is on again.










She always wants to be the "navigator"










And then she demands her nightly massage...look at that smile on her face.










LOL, this one cracks me up! We were camping with a big group of friends and some idiot brought out a wig and I of course had to wear it. Me and the old dog had both had too much to drink :rotfl:










I have tried to get the old dog to come with me to my part time job (pimp) but she refuses.


----------



## Shakedown

Just doin' my part to keep the family happy. Its all good:biggrin:...now.


----------



## The Original

*steak flipper throw downs*

not my best work, but they're ok:cheers:


----------



## Tortuga

Woaahhh !!!!. Man, I gotta go hide my head in shame now, Orig...

Beautiful Work...and welcome to the 'cellar'....

That poor ol' lonesome 'greenie' up there deserves some company up top of yore post... Lesse if I can't fix that..Them 'flippers' deserve a little recognition.:biggrin:


GREAT WORK !!!!!:cheers:

and nosy ol' me gotta ask..what are those bottom three handles turned from ???


----------



## Flat Fish

Just blow us outta tha water on your first post... I'm stoping to get a for sale sign on my way home.:ac550:

Wow! Incredable work.

Green to ya.:clover:


----------



## trodery

Very nice work there Mr Original!


----------



## Robert A.

It is about time Original!!! Awesome work!!!

Robert A.


----------



## Slip

Man, those are great looking. Green from me too.


----------



## The Original

*6061 al*

The bottom handles are 6061 aluminium 1 1/8 bar stock turned down on my lathe and then knurled and groved. then just some stainless steel nut for accents. Thanks for you interest.



Tortuga said:


> Woaahhh !!!!. Man, I gotta go hide my head in shame now, Orig...
> 
> Beautiful Work...and welcome to the 'cellar'....
> 
> That poor ol' lonesome 'greenie' up there deserves some company up top of yore post... Lesse if I can't fix that..Them 'flippers' deserve a little recognition.:biggrin:
> 
> GREAT WORK !!!!!:cheers:
> 
> and nosy ol' me gotta ask..what are those bottom three handles turned from ???


----------



## The Original

*thanks*

Thanks, I'm still working out the details. I haven't had my lathe long, but I'm learning that it makes things alot eaiser then the old way I was making them.
I'm currently working on a god awful expensive Flounder gig. I post pics as they progress



Flat Fish said:


> Just blow us outta tha water on your first post... I'm stoping to get a for sale sign on my way home.:ac550:
> 
> Wow! Incredable work.
> 
> Green to ya.:clover:


----------



## The Original

These are some I've made. I wish I had taken pictures of the rest of them. Anyway thanks for the kind words
















































Flat Fish said:


> Just blow us outta tha water on your first post... I'm stoping to get a for sale sign on my way home.:ac550:
> 
> Wow! Incredable work.
> 
> Green to ya.:clover:


----------



## Tortuga

More cool work, Original..lol.. We gotta get you a 'resize' program for the pix, though.. Can't steal any ideas from them little pix...:biggrin:

one more little 'hi-jack' if ya don't mind...

HEY, TRODERY !!!! Just showed Momma those clips of Honya riding 'her' mower and the other one of you trying to get into bed.. She was hysterical at that one..and demanded that I insist that you send that one (the bed one) to America's Funniest Home Videos TV program..She guaranteed that you had at least the $10,000 prize cinched..and was willing to bet me you'd go on to snag the $100,000 Grand Prize at the end of the year....and I tend to agree.... What say ye ?????:biggrin:


----------



## trodery

Tortuga said:


> More cool work, Mr Orgasm...lol.. We gotta get you a 'resize' program for the pix, though.. Can't steal any ideas from them little pix...:biggrin:
> 
> one more little 'hi-jack' if ya don't mind...
> 
> HEY, TRODERY !!!! Just showed Momma those clips of Honya riding 'her' mower and the other one of you trying to get into bed.. She was hysterical at that one..and demanded that I insist that you send that one (the bed one) to America's Funniest Home Videos TV program..She guaranteed that you had at least the $10,000 prize cinched..and was willing to bet me you'd go on to snag the $100,000 Grand Prize at the end of the year....and I tend to agree.... What say ye ?????:biggrin:


LOL...lots of people have told me that but it seems that almost every winner has something to do with little kids!

That video is posted up on Photobucket and there is NO WAY to save a copy of the dang thang, in other words I can't get it out of photobucket. I guess I could play it on my computer screen and video tape the monitor as it plays :headknock


----------



## Robert A.

Trod, I must admitt I almost sprayed my laptop with coffee thru my nose when I watched the bed video!!!

Hysterical and ouch!!!!


----------



## trodery

Robert A. said:


> Trod, I must admitt I almost sprayed my laptop with coffee thru my nose when I watched the bed video!!!
> 
> Hysterical and ouch!!!!


LOL...it's not nearly as dangerous as it looks, she would not really bite me...I don't think :help:


----------



## The Original

Dated, hell I married her years ago.:work:


EndTuition said:


> Hey, Robert A. Do you think that guy in Wild Peach is the same one you you told me about. You know, the guy that has been copy catting you for years. The one who even dated your sister just to get you to teach him how to make those pens ?
> 
> LOL
> Shake, Robert has been telling me about 'That guy' and how good he is. You have a seriouly high rep to live up too. Welcome to the basement.


----------



## The Original

*Tortuga?*

You don't have to steal any ideas, just ask. I live in wild peach and don't mind info sharing. After all this is just a hobby, not a bussiness.



Tortuga said:


> More cool work, Original..lol.. We gotta get you a 'resize' program for the pix, though.. Can't steal any ideas from them little pix...:biggrin:
> 
> one more little 'hi-jack' if ya don't mind...
> 
> HEY, TRODERY !!!! Just showed Momma those clips of Honya riding 'her' mower and the other one of you trying to get into bed.. She was hysterical at that one..and demanded that I insist that you send that one (the bed one) to America's Funniest Home Videos TV program..She guaranteed that you had at least the $10,000 prize cinched..and was willing to bet me you'd go on to snag the $100,000 Grand Prize at the end of the year....and I tend to agree.... What say ye ?????:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga

The Original said:


> You don't have to steal any ideas, just ask. I live in wild peach and don't mind info sharing. After all this is just a hobby, not a bussiness.


You're more than gracious, "O"... We all swap ideas here and that's one of the things that makes it fun.. Think it's just a hobby with almost everyone here (with possible exception of ET..and his 'Duck Call Empire"..lol)

The 'resize' remark was just to get a better look at what you are doing so we could admire it more...:biggrin: One thang I GOTTA do...is pull up mapquest and see where 'wild peach' is.. I've lived in Texas for almost a century and never run across that 'un...lol

Press on , all......jd


----------



## EndTuition

Wow, step out and run a few errands and see what happens !
OK, got it, Shake is the buddy, Original is the BIL. I was close (OK not really).

You told me your BIL did some amazing work, dang you wern't kidding !
That solid metal pig tailed t-bone flipper is about the most bad arse BBQ tool I've ever seen ! DANG !

Looks like we rookies have a bit to learn.
O, thanks for posting up the fine work for us to admire. Sharing is what this place is allllll about. 

This thread is a hoot !

My 100lb lap dog just pretends to be asleep when I try to move him!


----------



## Robert A.

EndTuition said:


> Wow, step out and run a few errands and see what happens !
> OK, got it, Shake is the buddy, Original is the BIL. I was close (OK not really).
> 
> You told me your BIL did some amazing work, dang you wern't kidding !
> That solid metal pig tailed t-bone flipper is about the most bad arse BBQ tool I've ever seen ! DANG !
> 
> Looks like we rookies have a bit to learn.
> O, thanks for posting up the fine work for us to admire. Sharing is what this place is allllll about.
> 
> This thread is a hoot !
> 
> My 100lb lap dog just pretends to be asleep when I try to move him!


LOL you got it ET, Shake is the BIL's Buddy. O is the BIL.

I must agree, this thread has been interesting!!


----------



## Mrschasintail

Wild peach is outside of Brazoria.  Nice work!!


----------



## Reel Bender

Mrschasintail said:


> Wild peach is outside of Brazoria.  Nice work!!


There Goes the neighborhood!!!


----------



## Hooked

Having grown up in Clute and roamed that whole area in my mis-spent youth I never heard of Wild Peach........sheltered life........lol

O, those are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing your talents with us here in the basement.


----------



## The Original

No problem. I got bored yesterday and made 3 more aluminium ones. I need to find some more deer antler, that stuff is expensive.


----------



## TxDremz

*Nice*

Robert,
That is really some nice work! I want one!!!!!!! If you ever have any for sale please let me know. I had an idea about those. Could you somehow make the handle look like a Harley Davidson handgrip? Probably have to go to the Harley shop and buy a custom grip with the bar and shield on the end and fab something that is the proper O.D. for it to fit onto. Just a thought....
Again, Keep up the good work!
-ds


----------



## The Original

*Hey Tortuga*

here's the bigger pics you wanted. I guess copying is a form of flattery. Hi Robert.(LOL)


























Tortuga said:


> More cool work, Original..lol.. We gotta get you a 'resize' program for the pix, though.. Can't steal any ideas from them little pix...:biggrin:
> 
> one more little 'hi-jack' if ya don't mind...
> 
> HEY, TRODERY !!!! Just showed Momma those clips of Honya riding 'her' mower and the other one of you trying to get into bed.. She was hysterical at that one..and demanded that I insist that you send that one (the bed one) to America's Funniest Home Videos TV program..She guaranteed that you had at least the $10,000 prize cinched..and was willing to bet me you'd go on to snag the $100,000 Grand Prize at the end of the year....and I tend to agree.... What say ye ?????:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL work, "O"... Ya don't have to worry about me potlicking that class of work.. I am a 'basics' man..LOL.. Afraid mine will be a hook in a handle...with a concho nailed in the end if it will fit...

I'll leave that fancy stuff to you and the folks that know how to handle it.. As Clint Eastwood said...."A man's gotta know his limitations"....:rotfl:


----------



## trodery

VERY NICE!


----------



## The Original

*mega death*

...."A man's gotta know his limitations".... I thought those were lyrics from a song by Dave Mustane. Guess that shows my age.
Hey some body mentioned one with a HD handle, no problem if they supply the HD materials. UUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGHHHHHHH can you believe the cardinals!!!!!!!!



Tortuga said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL work, "O"... Ya don't have to worry about me potlicking that class of work.. I am a 'basics' man..LOL.. Afraid mine will be a hook in a handle...with a concho nailed in the end if it will fit...
> 
> I'll leave that fancy stuff to you and the folks that know how to handle it.. As Clint Eastwood said...."A man's gotta know his limitations"....:rotfl:


----------



## The Original

*before and after, flounder gig*

it's still in progress, but it's almost done


----------



## EndTuition

Good Lord !


----------



## Hooked

That is one beauty of a flounder gig. I don't know if I'd want to get it all slimed up though. Definitely not like anything I ever use............lol


----------



## EndTuition

That thing needs a scope !


----------



## DEG

I secont the Harley grip idea. I would love to have one. Great work.


----------



## BigTOM

Dang, Robert.... what have you done to these boys by bringing in someone new. Thats some great work. Remember you still need to come by the house and pick up some of that deer sausage. Bring your latest quacking machines and we will see if we cant get them calling in the local green heads. Heck may even sneak out to the bird lease and cause some trouble.....


----------



## The Original

*harley flipper?*

Ok i'm no harley buff, so what's a harley grip look like? I've already got one that looks like a HD foot peg. It just doesn't have any HD logos. SO what are yall looking for in a HD grip?



















DEG said:


> I secont the Harley grip idea. I would love to have one. Great work.


----------



## ranchonodinero

What size steel did you use? I made some pitiful ones out of small diameter steel.


----------



## The Original

I use 1/4 " rod


----------



## Robert A.

Nice Work Broher -in-law!!! I am thnking this thread will never die!


----------



## The Original

*dying*

Thanks your dad wanted something to show his Doc. So i made this one this morning, it's not all pimped out but it was kinda short notice.
OK with all of that said why were you in the HOS? you ok?
looks like this thread is dying, only had one person interested in coming by and swapping ideas



Robert A. said:


> Nice Work Broher -in-law!!! I am thnking this thread will never die!


----------



## Robert A.

I am getting better!! Thought i had the flu?? Ran 103 fever for two days, went to the ER turned out it was strep, two shots and lots of motrin and Tylenol. Feeling a little better today thanks for asking.


----------



## EndTuition

Hey, RA you didn't say anything about being in the Hospital!
You needt to let folks know that kind of stuff, That way we can go by your place and tell the wife you said it was OK if we borowed a few tools.

JK , Dude get better soon, the water is warming up !


----------



## Robert A.

Thanks ET!! I am back from the dead so to speak. LOL Well atleast back at work! You are more than welcome to any of my tools in the shop; However after seeing your lay out you may just laugh at my stuff.. 

When you finish your Handlers shoot me an e-mail!! I wanta see the final products!!


----------

